# Custom Crown Knurling Opinions Sought.



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Chaps,

Am thinking of having some custom SKX crowns machined what style knurl pattern(s) should I spec?

Tar

Bry


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

SKX crown has been drawn up just need to confirm exact measurements with more precise calipers.


----------

